# Some of my pedes :)



## CHLee (Jul 24, 2011)

Sc. morsitans






Sc. subspinipes dehaani (cherry red)






Sc. subspinipes (thai jewel)






Sc. subspinipes dehaani (Vietnamese giant)
















Size matters


----------



## InsectChick (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pedes and pictures!


----------



## super-pede (Jul 24, 2011)

nice collection.:clap:


----------



## beetleman (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah,very nice pedes,thanks for sharing:clap:


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 25, 2011)

As far as I know, the "flame legs" dehanni looks like to come from Myanmar, and not from Vietnam. 

In other hand maybe this coloration can exist also in vietnam, but it is uncommon.

However, very nice colection and very nice pedes in specially flame legs (my favourite dehanni coloration).

Cheers
Carles


----------



## CHLee (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments 



Androctonus_bic said:


> As far as I know, the "flame legs" dehanni looks like to come from Myanmar, and not from Vietnam.
> 
> In other hand maybe this coloration can exist also in vietnam, but it is uncommon.
> 
> ...


From what I was told,the 'flame legs' and Thai jewel were mixed in with a shipment of cherry reds that came from either Thailand or Vietnam


----------



## micheldied (Jul 26, 2011)

Digging the Cherry Red. Very nice(and ballsy, I wouldn't go near my Dehaani).


----------



## CHLee (Jul 26, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Digging the Cherry Red. Very nice(and ballsy, I wouldn't go near my Dehaani).


Cherry reds are quite common here actually,I've found them in my school field before =P
Not to forget they're also used as arowana feeders


----------



## micheldied (Jul 26, 2011)

CHLee said:


> Cherry reds are quite common here actually,I've found them in my school field before =P
> Not to forget they're also used as arowana feeders


Lucky you. We only have Mutilans as feeders here. Subspinipes aren't very easy to find in the wild.


----------



## CHLee (Jul 26, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Lucky you. We only have Mutilans as feeders here. Subspinipes aren't very easy to find in the wild.


Dang,I want a Mutilans,Cherry reds are very common in oil palm plantations here


----------



## RodG (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice collection! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool pedes! I love the cherry red dehaani!

I was never much into pedes because I was never really introduced to them until recently, but they're getting cooler and cooler the more I read about them. I might just have to get one someday


----------



## CHLee (Aug 6, 2011)

*new guy*

Sc. subspinipes susbpinipes?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! I currently do not own any pedes but i am going to source for them soon, in a few months hopefully! Your last pic in the first post is awesome, such a huge and thick pede, im def going pede hunting soon :}


----------



## dynonacht (Aug 24, 2011)

You sir have balls to hold those, i can barely stand the ones that crawl across my feet while sitting in my basement


----------

